# Günstige und zuverlässige WLAN-Netzwerkkarte (PCI) gesucht



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

*Günstige und zuverlässige WLAN-Netzwerkkarte (PCI) gesucht*

Musste mich nach einer fixen Neuinstallation von Windows 7 länger mit der Einrichtung des WLAN-Anschlusses befassen als ich eigentlich müsste und wollte. Aktuell habe ich noch eine Level One WNC-0301 (PCI) im jetzigen Rechner, die werde ich auch weiterhin nutzen, doch beim im nächsten Frühjahr angedachten, komplett neuem PC möchte ich dann doch auf eine aktuellere WLAN-Netzwerkkarte setzen, die nicht mit Treiberschwierigkeiten rumzickt.

An sich funktioniert die Level One tadellos, unter XP sowieso, aber unter Win 7 ist es ein Akt, ihr einen geeigneten Treiber anzubieten. Treiber mit Win7-Unterstützung will sie partout nicht annehmen, seltsamerweise aber nach dem 4. oder 5. Anlauf einen XP-Treiber (welcher zunächst auch verweigert wurde, warum auch immer).

Hab einfach keine Lust, mich noch nächstes Jahr damit rumzuschlagen, darum suche ich nach einer zuverlässigen und preisgünstigen Alternative.

Bin für Vorschläge offen.

P.S. Eine Frage noch so am Rande: Spielt es eine entscheidende Rolle, ob die Empfänger-Antenne direkt auf der Karte sitzt oder extern per Kabel mit dieser verbunden ist ? Also bezüglich der Empfangsqualität, meine ich. Nicht dass die Lage der Antenne direkt hinten am Rechner ungünstiger ist als wenn die Antenne erhöht und mehr im Freien steht, z.B. auf dem Computer-Tisch.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es einen Grund, warum du explizit eine PCI Karte forderst? 

Wenn du dir einen neuen PC anschaffst, sind normale PCI Slots fast schon Mangelware. 

Ich persönliche schwöre auf die USB Sticks von AVM, sprich fritz!. Die kosten zwar ein paar EUR mehr, haben dafür aber immer sehr gute Treiber, die auch weiterentwickelt werden und für neue Windows Versionen angepasst sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund, warum du explizit eine PCI Karte forderst?
> 
> Wenn du dir einen neuen PC anschaffst, sind normale PCI Slots fast schon Mangelware.


Ja gut, ich hab erst in ein paar Monaten vor, mir über die genaue Zusammenstellung des Systems Gedanken zu machen. Ob und welche Schnittstellen dann jüngst verabschiedet wurden, hätte ich spätestens DANN ja gemerkt. 
Ich bin jetzt nur von der Technik ausgegangen, die ich bis dato verwende.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönliche schwöre auf die USB Sticks von AVM, sprich fritz!. Die kosten zwar ein paar EUR mehr, haben dafür aber immer sehr gute Treiber, die auch weiterentwickelt werden und für neue Windows Versionen angepasst sind.


 Okay... Wenn die USB-Lösung gegenüber internen Lösungen keinen merklichen Nachteil haben, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen auch auf sowas umzusteigen. Hoffe nur die Sticks stören sich nicht daran, wenn sie hinten am Rechner ihren Platz finden und nicht vorne, denn wenn das empfangsmäßig keine Rolle spielt, möchte ich solch einen Stick lieber hinten verstecken als dass dieser vorne rausragt.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Okay... Wenn die USB-Lösung gegenüber internen Lösungen keinen merklichen Nachteil haben, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen auch auf sowas umzusteigen. Hoffe nur die Sticks stören sich nicht daran, wenn sie hinten am Rechner ihren Platz finden und nicht vorne, denn wenn das empfangsmäßig keine Rolle spielt, möchte ich solch einen Stick lieber hinten verstecken als dass dieser vorne rausragt.


Sollten sie nicht, nein.

Die Sticks sind relativ klein und dünn, die heutigen Mainboards kommen doch mit gefühlten 30 USB Steckplätzen.

Die Reichweite und Durchsatz, das mag vllt. ein Thema sein. Meine Eltern haben den WLAN Router im Keller stehen, der PC steht zwei Stockwerke höher. Die Verbindungsqualität ist gut und es kam nie zu abbrüchen, allerdings muss ich fairerweise sagen, das meine Eltern eh nur 2mbit haben. Bis die Bandbreite vom WLAN unter dieser Internetbandbreite liegt, muss einiges passieren ... 

Allerdings hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die WLAN Router selbst sehr viel entscheidener sind. Da sind die AVM Router gutes Mittelfeld, weil sie ein paar schöne Funktionen haben und leicht zu administrieren sind, aber beim Thema Schnelligkeit haben andere Hersteller längst die Nase vorn ... dafür funktioniert bei AVM alles reibungslos, fast schon wie iOS im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Apple Geräten!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Habe mal eben in Amazon reingesehen und mir einen groben Überblick verschafft.
Spricht doch nichts gegen wenn man D-Link in Erwägung zieht, oder ?
Zu kabelgebundenen Zeiten war das eine Marke, auf die ich mich zu 100% verlassen konnte.
Ich meine: Die kostet die Hälfte weniger als ne Fritz, und in Sachen Support werden die auch nicht nachgelassen haben, oder ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sollten sie nicht, nein.


Okay, schon mal beruhigend.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die WLAN Router selbst sehr viel entscheidener sind. Da sind die AVM Router gutes Mittelfeld, weil sie ein paar schöne Funktionen haben und leicht zu administrieren sind, aber beim Thema Schnelligkeit haben andere Hersteller längst die Nase vorn ... dafür funktioniert bei AVM alles reibungslos, fast schon wie iOS im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Apple Geräten!


 Bis vor Umzug wars ein T-Sinus 1024 DSL, war sieben Jahre lang absolut fix und zuverlässig (in Kombination mit DSL 6000, wohlgemerkt), nun ist es ein Speedport irgendwas (habe jetzt gerade nicht den genauen Typ im Kopf). Musste umsteigen, weil das Sinus nicht für Geschwindigkeiten über DSL 6000 ausgelegt war.
An sich auch ein gutes Gerät, nur etwas blöd und umständlich, eine reine WLAN-Verbindung einzurichten. Auf dem Netbook kein Problem, aber als ich meinen Rechner das erste Mal WLAN-ready machen wollte, musste ich zwangsweise Router und Rechner per LAN-Kabel verbinden und beide erstmal auf einander abstimmen lassen, zumindest verlangte das der Netzwerk-Manager von T-Online.

Gestern wollte ich das ohne den Kabelsalat machen (Router befindet sich im Wohnzimmer, Rechner im Arbeitszimmer daneben), und ehrlich gesagt, war ich froh, dass ich es trotz kleiner Komplikationen hinbekommen habe. Den Rechner zum Router schleppen, nur um ihn WLAN-fertig zu machen... Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]


Bei AVM ( und anderen Routern ) wäre das kein Problem: die WLAN Taste am Router drücken, beim PC mit WLAN Stick einen Button und schon handeln beide Geräte die richtigen Werte aus.

Nichts mit rumschleppen. 

Schlimmer find ich persönlich die verkabelten Router, die per default immer mit komischen IP Adressen kommen ... d.h. diese Geräte ins Netzwerk hängen funktioniert nicht, außer man ändert "mal eben" seine gesamte IP Konfiguration auf die Default-Werte des Routers.

Selbst unser neuer Businessrouter von Lancom, so ein 600 EUR Gerät was es bei VDSL50 verbilligt dazu gab, hatte Schwierigkeiten sich ins Netzwerk zu integrieren. Zwar hat dieses Gerät, als erster Router überhaupt, die richtigen Daten von unserem Netzwerk abgerufen, sich aber, warum auch immer, die gleiche IP wie unser Server zugewiesen. 

D.h. ich musste den Router wieder vom Serverschrank im Keller hoch schleppen, an meinen PC hängen, per Hand eine unbenutzte IP eintragen, wieder zum Serverschrank schleppen und dort ins Netzwerk hängen.

Das sind so IT fails, die irgendwie nicht sein müssen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hmm... Okay, die USB-Lösung behalte ich dann im Hinterkopf.

Noch ne kurze Frage (obwohl ich mir die Antwort schon denken kann, aber trotzdem auf Nummer sicher gehen will):
Da es Sticks mit verschiedenen MBit/s-Leistungen gibt, wäre es doch grober Unfug, ein Modell mit Werten um 150 oder 300 in Betracht zu ziehen, oder ? Ich meine, 54 MBit/s (falls es solche Sticks überhaupt gibt) reichen doch dicke, wozu also mehr Geld für etwas ausgeben, was man eh nicht ausreizen kann...


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage (obwohl ich mir die Antwort schon denken kann, aber trotzdem auf Nummer sicher gehen will): Da es Sticks mit verschiedenen MBit/s-Leistungen gibt, wäre es doch grober Unfug, ein Modell mit Werten um 150 oder 300 in Betracht zu ziehen, oder ? Ich meine, 54 MBit/s (falls es solche Sticks überhaupt gibt) reichen doch dicke, wozu also mehr Geld für etwas ausgeben, was man eh nicht ausreizen kann...


Definitiv das schnellste Modell, was es gibt.

300mbit, also n Draft, erreicht unter optimalen Bedingungen, d.h. Client <> Router ~2m auseinander, gerade so um die 100mbit. Aber das sind schon wirklich 'top notch' Werte.

Ich hatte im Wohnzimmer erst eine WLAN Lösung, die von meinem Server HD Filme ( in 1080p ) auf meinen Popcorn gestreamed hat. Bei einigen Filmen, wo die Bandbreite im Peak mal sehr sehr hoch war, kam der Popcorn wg. der WLAN Bandbreite aus dem Tritt.

Router und Client sind beide im Wohnzimmer und stehen ca. 6 Meter auseinander ... aus dem Grund hab ich auf dLAN Lösung umgesattelt und hab seitdem keine Probleme mehr mit meinen Filmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Definitiv das schnellste Modell, was es gibt.
> 
> 300mbit, also n Draft, erreicht unter optimalen Bedingungen, d.h. Client <> Router ~2m auseinander, gerade so um die 100mbit. Aber das sind schon wirklich 'top notch' Werte.
> 
> ...


 Fürs HD-Streamen macht das ja Sinn, aber nurs reine Surfen ?!
Mehr als mir Informationen holen, online shoppen, kleine (Tools) oder größere Datenpakete (Spiele auf Steam) runterladen oder selten mal Videoclips ansehen tu ich ja auch nicht, darum meine Frage. Nen Server habe ich habe/nutze/brauche ich nicht, und der LED-Fernseher ist eh mit dem Router verkabelt, um die Internet-Angebote (wie Mediatheken o.ä.) abzurufen.

Also nur auf meinen Fall bezogen: 300 Mbits wären doch an sich unnötig bzw. nicht zwingend notwendig... hmmm ?!

Edit:
Wobei, wenn ich mir mal die Preise allein zu D-Link-Sticks ansehe, liegen die Preisunterschiede zwischen 54er, 150er oder 300er oft nur bei ein paar Euro, von daher... Vergiss meine Frage. Schon der D-Link DWA-140 ist für schlappe 15 Kröten zu bekommen...


----------



## Rabowke (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich hier nur wiederholen: 300mbit sind nicht 300mbit. 

Du darfst halt die Dämpfung der Bandbreite durch Wände etc.pp. nicht vergessen, unter normalen Umständen kommen von den PR wirksamen 300mbit nativ beim Client nur ein Bruchteil an.

D.h. es kann durchaus vorkommen, wo du mit WLAN nach a/b/g kein Signal mehr hast, mit n hingegen weiterhin surfen kannst. 5Ghz kann auch entscheidend sein, wenn man viele andere WLAN Netze um sich hat.

Mit anderen Worten: ich persönlich würde ausschließlich Sticks & Router mit Dualband, d.h. 2.4GHz + 5GHz & damit natürlich n Draft, kaufen. 

Alles andere macht bei so einer anfälligen Technik wie WLAN keinen Sinn bzw. ärgert man sich später schwarz, wenn der Empfang aus welchen Gründen auch immer gestört ist ... dann denkst du an die markigen Worte vom Onkel Rabowke: das wäre mit n Draft ( wohl ) nicht passiert!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich kann mich hier nur wiederholen: 300mbit sind nicht 300mbit.
> 
> Du darfst halt die Dämpfung der Bandbreite durch Wände etc.pp. nicht vergessen, unter normalen Umständen kommen von den PR wirksamen 300mbit nativ beim Client nur ein Bruchteil an.
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Also ich hatte bis jetzt mit der 54 MBit-PCI-Karte nie (!) Störungen, und ob nun in der alten oder in der neuen Wohnung, die Entfernung lag/liegt bei maximal... 5m ? Warum sollten USB-Sticks mit "nur" (sagen wir mal) 150 MBit schlechter sein als meine knapp 7 Jahre alte PCI-Karte ?
Kann ich mir irgendwie schwer vorstellen.. Klingt fast wie eine Überempfindlichkeit besagter Sticks...

2,4 bzw. 5 Ghz sagst du... Hmm... Laut technischem Datenblatt erfüllt der D-Link die 2,4 Ghz. Dürfte damit also gar nichts schiefgehen...


----------

